# Which would you prefer?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The whole idea of the tournament thing was to get more local carp events. So, how about a poll.

Which would you guys rather have, competition or non-competition?

All from the other post would apply, except the money. I just want to see if more people would be interested if it were not a tournament....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i maybe interested in fishing it.. in my opinion, when there is money involve, it just ain't the same vibes on the bank.. i like the social part of fishing when there are more than a couple of folks around me..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm kinda thinkin the same thing. It would probably be more fun that way, but we'll see. I just wanted to ask and see what everyone's opinions were... I mainly just wanna have a good time with it


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

BB...I asked this same question back when I was first putting all the CAG Fish In's together....think only a couple out of the visitors to the carp section at that time were interested in competitions...and why they were all made non-competitive. It's been quite awhile though....I'd let the poll ride for a bit...there might be a few more out there that would be interested now. I would probably attend one or two ....but fishing is a relaxation to me....and the bank side chatter and seeing folks catching is my prize. I'd attend if nothing else than to visit with other carpers.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think more would attend because you can come and go as you please, no stress, no cost....and you're doing the same thing regardless....fishing.

I pursue which ever is preferred. Like I said, the goal is to get more people involved and have a great time


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the "social" events are cool, but thats why theres is CAG....i think with the competition events it will step up anglers abilitys.
In "social" events it doesnt matter who catches what or who catches nothing, its just bankside hanging out, i get that all the time with my buddys i fish with.
In competition, the goal is to catch fish...if you loose, you come back with another game plan to try to win, it gets you thinking about baits, chum, rigs, ect much more than just showing up, chucking out a few rods, turn on the alarms and wondering around chatting to the guys .

I see why lots of guys prefer the "fun" events and thats cool, but i fish to CATCH FISH and when i attend an event 2 hrs from my house, spend $18 a night to camp, $40 round trip for gas, $50 for food & pop..i want to get the most out of my time and that means CATCH FISH. If i wanted to just visit with the guys, i'd be better off leaving my gear at home and just go and "hang out" with everyone.

See in a competition, you'll still "chat" with everyone that you know and hopefully meet new guys wanting to learn.

I think like every species angling competition is good to where it pushes anglers to try to make themselfs better, think outside the box, try new things, ect.
I think social angling can be a lot of fun, but it gets old and each event seems like the same old thing..just like guys meeting at the bar every friday night to hang out ....I personally dont drink!

Even when i fish with Dave & Jake theres competition, friendly of course, but still competitive for sure....everyone wants to catch the most, the biggest and all that, but if ya dont, you learn from any mistakes and come back next time better than before...and i think because of this we have improved our abilitys as anglers, become more knowlegable about the fish we chase and gotten to know each other beter than just sitting around chatting by the camp fire or whatever.


Just my thoughts,

Scott

PS I also think that many will not want the competition style because they know it would be a waste of money for them...because CATCHING fish is the goal, one must first figure out how to catch fish before entering these type of events....i for one voted FOR the competition style events...i think seperating those that can from those that cant might jump start OHIO Carp anglers to learn more about Carp and how to catch them...instead of calling yourself "carp anglers" just for the simple fact that you have the gear ! 
If these events turn into more "social" events, i will not attend, which some are hope'in for any way!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear ya Scott..and do agree...was the same way 20 years ago....just call me a whimp now..... that only likes to kick up his heels once in awhile.   I go with the flow now...and show where the people are.....sometimes I do still work at my fishing...just to show myself I can still do it.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't get me wrong though guys....I'd love to see a competitive carp series get started in Ohio....be good for the sport and provide an avenue for those that want to take it a step further. Believe it or not...back in the 70's I gave competitive bass angling a go for a couple years. Hank Parker (I believe it was)...was in the Army down there working as an Military Police Fish and Game Officer at Fort Bragg. Never talked to him personally...but, his activities in the sport got a few of us going in the local area. It's only been in the last few years that I've lost my interest in competive angling.

I'm also sure ACS would do whatever they could to assist someone getting it started here. I know they're trying to find guys to open up "satellite" ACS tackle stores throughout the U.S.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

But Bob, you dont have to show us, we all know you CAN catch them( i know ive been your net boy before)...im talking all of us that have fish for carp in the last 5 yrs......Ive only fished for carp for almost 3 yrs now, well i should say fishing for them on purpose instead of just to pass the time like before.

I think compared to other states, YES Ohio has a big number of "carpers" , but out of that number how many attend the majority of events...not even half...but out of that number how many can truely say they can catch carp from thier home waters when times get tough...heck ANYONE can catch carp, certain times of the year they are almost to easy..but once that period is over, they catch nothing or very little.
Compared to other states i would say Ohio as a whole is lacking serious abilitys to catch fish consistantly and to catch BIG fish...thats why the "OTHER" events are social and are meant to have fun..you want to get others interested, thats great and i comend you guys on that...the numbers of members are growing.....but what then??
Is the goal only to increase members or is to teach those members that join to catch carp...well yea the basics are pretty easy to learn, but what then??? I never hear anyone talk about how to target the big carp in Ohio...because most have no idea how to go about that, there is no advanced class or event that only MEMBERS can attend to talk REAL shop and swap techniques, rigs, baits, ect.

Thats the only thing i dislike, social events are great and like i said i know WHY you have them....but what is next..just the same sced. full of the same waters to hang out and bond with others??
The main reason i left CAG is because the events where open to EVERYONE...no reason to buy the cow, if ya get the milk for free! Nothing to learn at the events after ya learned the basics, theres was no CHALLENGE to push me to try harder, to learn more...thats what im looking for, i want to sharpin my skills against others and see how i do, is'nt that the reason they do the DC, ATC and CCC...atleast theres prizes at each of those event to atleast say on that day on that water, i out fished so and so amount of anglers, it gives ya something!!

Well ive probably said WAY too much as it is on this and will probably again receive some more nasty PM's from anglers, and more harsh PM's from the OGF Gods.

Thats my thoughts, do what ya will Ryan, whatever is cool with me...i respect the vote and will happily bow out on this subject.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It sure seemed like we had enough guys interested in tournaments. It could only get better from there...

I'd like to get a few more guys interested in the tournaments though...


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Repeated this post for ya Scott...think you and I posted at the same time....don't give up on getting it going but as much as we may want it to happen...it can't be forced on folks...give the poll some time and others to get on board...the tourneys don't have to be large events...the CAG events didn't start large...you might only 3 or 4 guys out the first time...GIVE It A GO...:

REPEATED POST: Don't get me wrong though guys....I'd love to see a competitive carp series get started in Ohio....be good for the sport and provide an avenue for those that want to take it a step further. Believe it or not...back in the 70's I gave competitive bass angling a go for a couple years. Hank Parker (I believe it was)...was in the Army down there working as an Military Police Fish and Game Officer at Fort Bragg. Never talked to him personally...but, his activities in the sport got a few of us going in the local area. It's only been in the last few years that I've lost my interest in competive angling.

I'm also sure ACS would do whatever they could to assist someone getting it started here. I know they're trying to find guys to open up "satellite" ACS tackle stores throughout the U.S.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

My thing is, I want as many people as possible to come out. If we're going to do a tournament(which was the original idea) I don't want to half @ss it. Actually, the idea is going better than I expected. I'd just hate to go through all the efforts of permits, sponsors, etc. and have three guys show up.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll say this though...I'll be a bit disappointed if you guys don't at least give this a go...don't quit before you try....heck...you say you're competive...show me you're competitiveness and desire and try and make a go of it. Who cares if only a couple folks show at first. Heck...it's not been that long ago that CAG only had 3 events scheduled per year nationwide....DC, Hominy in Oklahoma and the CCC....now many states have more than that. Nothing starts BIG and without effort. If you don't at least schedule the events and show that your serious....well...if ya can't run with the big dogs...just stay on the porch.  Now, did that get ya stirred enough to at least try????


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> My thing is, I want as many people as possible to come out. If we're going to do a tournament(which was the original idea) I don't want to half @ss it. Actually, the idea is going better than I expected. I'd just hate to go through all the efforts of permits, sponsors, etc. and have three guys show up.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.



If I'd felt that way...we probably wouldn't have a carp forum here or the Ohio CAG events. When I took over as the State Chair for Ohio....it'd been 2 years since Ohio had even had a Fish In....and prior to that only one a year that maybe 7 people attended each....that's not saying anything bad about Paul....getting it started and getting initial members took a lot of work on his part....then came me....and Shawn's expended a lot of time and effort since taking over...not only the Fish In's....but...last year at the Columbus Fishing Show...and this year he's got an even bigger booth and schedule. The anglers are coming in all the time. And many that will come read this forum...but don't post or vote on Polls. Someone's gonna start a competitive carping series here eventually...it provides that next step that Scott talks about. Now....are you guys back seat talkers...or get out on the bank organizers. Only time'll tell. BTW....just trying to encourage you guys in pursuing something you say you want.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,I thought YOU were to supply Ohio with just the
sort of events you talk of in your last post?These ''advanced''
method/big fish work shops and competitions?Wasn't this the
goal for your OCC?What happened???


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll tell ya what happend Greg, We started a few events last year...posted it up on here and got no responses..and no one showed...why?
Because most follow the "group" and as a group im labeled as an a-hole, ego maniac, trouble makers, ect. When you get a few select guys in CAG that dont like you, the rest follow the lead.
I wanted to put together STATE wide events that would fish BIG FISH waters in search of BIG carp & Buffs, to spot light what Ohio has to offer. I was going to put on demos in the "off" season to form tactics and search for the best waters in Ohio and encourage guys to pursue the bigger fish. Kind of like big fish hunters, but do it as a group, we would vote on the best waters to give us that chance and hold events there to give it a go..a water that produced the better fish would stay on the sced. ones that didnt, would be dropped. After a seasons or two, we would have a solid sced. of say 5-7 waters that would produce bigger avg. size and hopefully start putting 30's on the bank for everyone. I understand not everyone wants to catch BIG fish, but this group was going to be for them as a second option to the social events.


Well that group is now a 3 man team and next year you will see us traveling to new waters and trying our selfs to put the bigger fish on the bank to show case what Ohio has...the goal originally was to show Ohio holds big fish and maybe open up eyes of out of state anglers to come here to also pusue big carp...and if lucky get a BIG event like an ACS or CAG event like the ATC to start here...but thats dead and gone and we will hunt for the big ones ourself.

I dont really want to get into this topic on this board...it will PO too many off and i'll get a "warning" again..ive already been suspended once , 2nd time will be banned.

If ya want to know the full story, shoot me a PM anytime.

Im off to go catch some carp, c ya guys later.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think the Scioto in the Griggs and O'Shaughnessy areas have to hold large fish. I don't think anyone fishes them enough to show what it can produce. There has to be a lot of 20-30+ fish....


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure about those areas of the river, but i do know the Scioto river produces 30+ lb carp for sure...ive caught TWO over 30 lbs from there myself.
Thats what i mean, there are TONS of waters unexplored..but if you ask where the bigest carp in Ohio would come from everyone would say Either Alum or Erie.....i personally think there are better waters than Alum in central Ohio.

Good luck with the events BB, let me know either way they go so i can plan or not....im done with beating a dead horse.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is something to think about. If you wanna keep the tourneys competitive you can always but an extra one day event in. Have it in the summer sometime on a Saturday or Sunday and have it be a free fishing event where people can come and see what these new events are all about. Have it in a decent area where some decent fish can be caught. Atleast this may bring in a few people who might be a little cautious about fishing for money. Maybe even have some door prizes or something.

Or if you don't want them to be that competitive you could always hold the events as social events but have an optional side pot for big fish or something. That way if people just wanna come out and not fish for money they can social and do whatever. Those people who would like to possibly make a dollar or two could put money in the Big Fish pot and see what comes out of it. Just some thoughts. 

I would like to see a few competitive events here in Ohio. If I want the social events I can always fish the CAG events or just sit on the bank with the OCC. I used to fish in some cat tourneys back in the day and they were fun. I guess I don't take it as serious as some people do.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

How about having the tournaments as scheduled. And if you wanna fish the tournament, just pay. If you want to just fish, that's fine to...but you can't enter after the tournament has began...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If people want to enter a competition that has already started,
esspecially after some fish have been caught...well than I say let 
'em.....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I guess that would work too.

Obviously there are still a lot of humps and bumps to get over....and a few details.

We'll get there.


----------

